
Roll Dice - TekMol
https://www.google.com/search?q=d8
======
themodelplumber
This is pretty cool. Not only are the graphics pleasant, but the interface is
more elegant (I think is the right term) than I was thinking.

I like to play Supers! RED, where your superhero character / vehicle /
organization stats and powers are rated by the number of D6 you get to roll
when those stats are relevant to an outcome. So my first thought was, "ok, if
my character has a 5D super-weapon, how do I roll 5D6 here?" But within a
couple seconds it was intuitively clear--tap the die in the dice-toolbar
again, to count up to 5 dice. And tapping/clicking in this way isn't even that
annoying a mechanism as compared to some spinner-based mechanisms. For one,
you get a graphical animation effect with each new die. So that aspect is
really nice. Kudos to the developers.

------
ChrisGranger
DuckDuckGo offers a dice rolling tool as well, although this Google one is a
lot prettier.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=roll+3d12&ia=answer](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=roll+3d12&ia=answer)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=roll+two+dice&ia=answer](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=roll+two+dice&ia=answer)

------
theandrewbailey
With physics: [http://a.teall.info/dice/](http://a.teall.info/dice/)

